# Free Show (San Diego)



## livesworthliving (Apr 27, 2010)

RADIO ROOM
thursday the 29th LUDICRA badass bay area black grind ARCHONS, SHIT, BLESSURE GRAVE, WARSROLL
3519 EL CAJON BLVD, San Diego, California 92104
if anyone in the Los angeles area is going to attend hit me up im currently in the process of finding a ride.


----------

